# I have never been freaked out at work until.......



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Have any of you been on a call that was either scary, strange or both? Well, I got one for you!

Yesterday might have been the scariest call one could imagine. I go to customers house to do an assortment of services, and right off the bat it was the dirtiest and nastiest house (inside) I have EVER saw! EVER!

The client is flat out strange. He always looked down and refused to show his eyes. He was wearing a robe and high heels and the house was filled with music that I cannot even describe the Genre. So anyways, after looking at everything he wanted done, I gave him a quote and he paid it right there and then -In cash. I told him I could just write him up when I was finished, but he wanted to pay right then.

As I'm looking around I can see jars with either formaldehyde or chlorophyll, containing the HEADS of different animals. I saw a mouse head, a fish head, a squirrel head, and something that resembled a ground hog/beaver head!! I am now shaking my head and wondering just what have I walked into. I'm also hoping this guy is some sort of science teacher, but he sure did not appear like one.

As I am working under the KS I can hear something 'moving around' inside the refrigerator! I do not have any explanation for this, but it truly sounded like something was ALIVE in the fridge!! Now I'm thinking of ways to take this guy out if I have to. Things are getting creepier by the minute!

What happens next is the icing on the cake. As I'm packing up and getting ready to get the hell out of there, I am walking down the hallway and glance into a room and see a very large cat, and I'm not talking about a cute little house cat. This was a cat that could kill me if it wanted to!! It appeared to be a leopard or cheetah or something like that! There was no cage, no leash, nothing was separating this cat from me. Either way, I was now officially terrified. I told the client that I appreciated his business but I probably would not be be back ever again. Those words became even more etched in stone when I heard that cat/panther or whatever it was, roaring in the back room!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

you should have been able to retire after the quote you should have gave.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the Robe and High Heels would have been enough for me to hot foot it out of there.:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is why I carry a gun.....if the home is too creepy or
 something trips the weird-shi/-o-meter alarm... 
I go out to the truck and put my 22beretta bobcat in my pocket...


I have been in a few folks basements over the years
and actually worried about my safety .... no one would miss me 
for a few days and who knows where my truck would end up....



Once I saw the bath robe and high heels that 
would have raised the price of the job at least double or more... 

sometimes its just not worth it..


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thats brutal.

My worst was a call to fix a heating system, "the basement door will be unlocked".
I fixed the heat, and the whole time it kinda smelled, so i wandered through the house to find a dead body hanging. I have a week stomach, so i puked.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> that is why I carry a gun.....if the home is too creepy or
> something trips the weird-shi/-o-meter alarm...
> I go out to the truck and put my 22beretta bobcat in my pocket...
> 
> ...


This and good idea about the gun. Im not a gun person, so


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like the Addams family......:sweatdrop:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

truckman5000 said:


> Thats brutal.
> 
> My worst was a call to fix a heating system, "the basement door will be unlocked".
> I fixed the heat, and the whole time it kinda smelled, so i wandered through the house to find a dead body hanging. I have a week stomach, so i puked.


Huh? Dead body, froze to death due to lack of heat? Cold hard cash for payment??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

truckman5000 said:


> This and good idea about the gun. Im not a gun person, so


 Then a full can of wasp spray would do.. have couple in truck for that reason..


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Have any of you been on a call that was either scary, strange or both? Well, I got one for you!
> 
> Yesterday might have been the scariest call one could imagine. I go to customers house to do an assortment of services, and right off the bat it was the dirtiest and nastiest house I have EVER saw! EVER!
> 
> ...


How could I look you in the eyes wearing those ugly heels, my good ones were getting fixed. :blink:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I made a homer bucket with a false bottom. I will store my gun in that if I get that feeling. But to date I haven't the need to used the bucket.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

I do have a CPL but I do not carry my gun into any of my customer's home. However, it is in my van in a lock box that takes me 2 seconds to open. I admit that I pondered going out and getting it just in case.

I work mainly in Ann Arbor. And if anyone out here is familiar with that City, they know there are many horses of different colors that live there. I try not to judge anyone, no matter how bizarre or strange they may appear, but I do know there are times you may have to trust your instinct.

From the outside, the home looked nice and it was big. The outside sure did not match the inside, that's for sure.

I'm just glad my helper and myself made it out of there. I'm also glad my helper showed up today.

Just when you think you have saw it all, Sh!t like this comes along. Also, I did add more to the quote than I would normally have, due to the filth.

I still have no clue on how to describe what kind of music this guy had playing. It was the craziest, strangest music/sound/noise your ears could hear.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> Thats brutal.
> 
> My worst was a call to fix a heating system, "the basement door will be unlocked".
> I fixed the heat, and the whole time it kinda smelled, so i wandered through the house to find a dead body hanging. I have a week stomach, so i puked.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*good idea*



victoryplbaz said:


> I made a homer bucket with a false bottom. I will store my gun in that if I get that feeling. But to date I haven't the need to used the bucket.


never thought about concealing it in the tool bucket...

my 22 is so small that in my front pocket, you cannot 
even tell that it is there...I have carried it everywhere with no one noticeing..... 

nothing scares me worse than going into a vacant re-po home and working down in the basement.. then someone comes stomping in the front door and you are cornered down in the basement
that has happenned to me twice


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> never thought about concealing it in the tool bucket...
> 
> my 22 is so small that in my front pocket, you cannot
> even tell that it is there...I have carried it everywhere with no one noticeing.....
> ...


 







Agreed, it can be a little un-nerving, somewhat spooky to work in a big home all alone.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Try putting a hotel back in service that had bums squating in it Ther wer drug needles baby clothes and 3 floors of rooms with crap in the toilets with dry traps and the lights wer shut off too. It was sketchy to walk into the rooms to get to the bath rooms in the back


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Triplecrown. I am sorry you had to go through that. But the story was fantastic, your discription of the music made me laugh. Totally a scene from a movie.

My wife is laughing. And like others on here, she was out when the high heels came out. I would have stayed as well... Fascinating


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

...


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Triplecrown. I am sorry you had to go through that. But the story was fantastic, your discription of the music made me laugh. Totally a scene from a movie.
> 
> My wife is laughing. And like others on here, she was out when the high heels came out. I would have stayed as well... Fascinating


I'm starting to laugh a little bit about it now. I was very uncomfortable and came close to just abandoning this job altogether. I admit...I was terrified.

I am meeting with my attorney next week to discuss the legalities of carrying my Kimber while working. I do not want to find myself in a situation that I cannot get out of. Also, for a brief moment, I sat there thinking that I have came this far, only to get murdered by some freak show in heels or mauled to death by a friggin CHEETAH!!

I know we all have to leave this world one day! But I'm not going out like THAT!!!!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I can imagine the headlines on the paper.

"Plumber murdered by a transvestite hoarder and fed to his pet cheetah"


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I can imagine the headlines on the paper.
> 
> "Plumber murdered by a transvestite hoarder and fed to his pet cheetah"


That explained why some went 'missing' when they don't post proper introduction...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> That explained why some went 'missing' when they don't post proper introduction...


It should be in the guidelines. Lives would be saved.


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Allways carry a torch most animals know fire! Maybe time to invest in battery nail gun or maybe your battery sawzall sharpen your hammer claw!! But the gun sounded the best! I was thinking legal though!!! 
Been attacked by a roofer on steroids who got pissed I shut the water of and came at me with my own pipe wrench !!
Story with cat and jar heAds was the craziest I've heard!!! Cat would be an extra$$$!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> It should be in the guidelines. Lives would be saved.


It is. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Allways carry....


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

truckman5000 said:


> Thats brutal.
> 
> My worst was a call to fix a heating system, "the basement door will be unlocked".
> I fixed the heat, and the whole time it kinda smelled, so i wandered through the house to find a dead body hanging. I have a week stomach, so i puked.


I guess the master of suspense is just gonna leave it at dead body......

At least tell us what species.

You make it sound like a suicide ( that would ruin my week for sure ).


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That makes Jeffry Dahmers apartment seem a little Disney. I would have ran screaming.


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

I've done plumbing in south central LA along with Compton and things got a little dicey but usually they were happy to see me just had to watch my tools real closely.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

eddiecalder said:


> I guess the master of suspense is just gonna leave it at dead body......
> 
> At least tell us what species.
> 
> You make it sound like a suicide ( that would ruin my week for sure ).


yah well the guy called in the morning, i said id be there latter afternoon. The basement was finished in sections closed off sections. Been there before.
So the guy was hanging buy a noose in the basement by the joists, in another room than the boiler/ access room... And when you die, i guess you piss and **** your self. So by the time he hung himself to the time i was there was by optopsy (s.p.) was 4 hours.
His internet g.f. broke up with him. And had no friends, family was far away, so he knew i was a plumber. So my luck he called me, so "i" think someone (me) would find him (maybe alive)
Successful nice dude though r.i.p.

And nothing wrong with the heating. And funny how i could have worded the body to being anything lol.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> yah well the guy called in the morning, i said id be there latter afternoon. The basement was finished in sections closed off sections. Been there before.
> So the guy was hanging buy a noose in the basement by the joists, in another room than the boiler/ access room... And when you die, i guess you piss and **** your self. So by the time he hung himself to the time i was there was by optopsy (s.p.) was 4 hours.
> His internet g.f. broke up with him. And had no friends, family was far away, so he knew i was a plumber. So my luck he called me, so "i" think someone (me) would find him (maybe alive)
> Successful nice dude though r.i.p.
> ...


What in the world is an 'optopsy'?? :blink:


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> What in the world is an 'optopsy'?? :blink:


Its a James Bond movie, lol.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought I was the only one that had days like that. I try to make it hard on the ones that seem sketchey. I park the truck near the end of the drive and hide the keys inside, call the office and report location, and have them call every 30 minutes.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Years ago while working in a bad neighborhood I had a pit bull sent after me over a bathroom sink clog. I unclogged one bathroom sink and the homeowner went to the other side of the house to check another bathroom and blamed me for pushing the clog from one sink to the other. Said I was trying to rip her off. Tried to explain that this was physically impossible and there'd be a small additional charge to clear that one. She started screaming and yelling and and said she's going to get her pit bull. Needless to say I high tailed it out of there with my machine in tow as soon as I heard that back door open.

I think when the guy came out dressed strange and wouldn't let me see his eyes I would have priced it so high he'd send me packing.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

truckman5000 said:


> yah well the guy called in the morning, i said id be there latter afternoon. The basement was finished in sections closed off sections. Been there before. So the guy was hanging buy a noose in the basement by the joists, in another room than the boiler/ access room... And when you die, i guess you piss and **** your self. So by the time he hung himself to the time i was there was by optopsy (s.p.) was 4 hours. His internet g.f. broke up with him. And had no friends, family was far away, so he knew i was a plumber. So my luck he called me, so "i" think someone (me) would find him (maybe alive) Successful nice dude though r.i.p. And nothing wrong with the heating. And funny how i could have worded the body to being anything lol.


Did you get your gas money out of his wallet?


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Did you get your gas money out of his wallet?


I got paid. In full.:thumbsup:


----------



## dorian_grey (Sep 9, 2013)

This story reminds me of a Scare Tactics episode about a plumber in some creepy dudes house!

It's worth looking up on utube, and has some awesome plumbing techniques!


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

In my short time in the trade:

Picked up to finish off a job which had been abandoned by a succession of guys - i found out why. The house holder, a pleasant woman. Her son and his bangers a menace. Older guys, just released from prison, pumped up with prison muscle (is the system insane?) talking trash & taking drugs - she was bullied for money and indicated to me that she was helpless. I felt the same. I gave her a working bath and toilet and then also abandoned ship.

SF East Bay Termite story/myth. A termite guy while crawling an unoccupied house finds a wrapping of plastic. He unwraps it to find a body - he then breaks land speed record for crawling from a house. Maybe it did happen?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> my 22beretta bobcat in my pocket


I would grab my pipe wrench before I would try and defend myself with a .22.

I have a Glock 30s on me or locked in my truck at all times, when I work on the west and south side of Chicago I usually keep in on me.

You guys have some crazy stories, I am glad I have yet to encounter a situation like this...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Blackhawk said:


> I would grab my pipe wrench before I would try and defend myself with a .22.
> 
> I have a Glock 30s on me or locked in my truck at all times, when I work on the west and south side of Chicago I usually keep in on me.
> 
> You guys have some crazy stories, I am glad I have yet to encounter a situation like this...


well of course I got the pipe wrench, I just feel that the gun seems to ward off evil spirits.. 

I have recently upgraded and changed over to my 380 Colt mustang and I keep a Russian 9.mm in my truck for those more special occasions..

treat them well..

..


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Man you guys have some amazing stories. The only thing i got was a heating call in Manhattan. The boiler room was 3 stories down, the boiler room was a scene right out of nightmare on elm street. A roach the size of a VW snuck up on me, but it was nothing a pair of channel locks and a 7/16 in wrench could't handle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had one not too long ago. The house was abandoned and it seemed that people left right in the middle of dinner. But it didn't seem like squatters.....just like people left. So anyway, was checking out a toilet when all the sudden I heard someone whisper "go" behind me. Hightailed it outta there and did the inspection through the vents. Never been so freaked out.


----------



## battleplumbing (Oct 10, 2013)

IS IT THAT BAD IN THE STATES.

MAYBE YOU SHOULD WORK IN AUSTRALIA. THE ONLY THING THAT IS dangers is the animals under the house.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...sKE2vBtvK_gN7NFrQ=&docid=lQ0ss_scwT6CnM&itg=1

i carry a big can of bug spray 
GUNS DON"T WORK


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rethink using a .22*



battleplumbing said:


> IS IT THAT BAD IN THE STATES.
> 
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD WORK IN AUSTRALIA. THE ONLY THING THAT IS dangers is the animals under the house.
> 
> ...


Hey guys you had better be careful with pulling out a .22 caliber pistol. Any one who thinks differently should read, "In the Gravest Extreme by Massod Ayoob" Don't be fooled by the name. He has trained many Police, FBI, and others in the use of hand guns. You will sell your .22 and opt for a .45 or Magnum after reading this soft cover. You might have to order it used as it is out of print for some years now. Guns are serious and you should consider using them only after proper training and understanding their limitations. Now, where did I put that plunger?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

srloren said:


> Hey guys you had better be careful with pulling out a .22 caliber pistol. Any one who thinks differently should read, "In the Gravest Extreme by Massod Ayoob" Don't be fooled by the name. He has trained many Police, FBI, and others in the use of hand guns. You will sell your .22 and opt for a .45 or Magnum after reading this soft cover. You might have to order it used as it is out of print for some years now. Guns are serious and you should consider using them only after proper training and understanding their limitations. Now, where did I put that plunger?


Soooo...Do you have a link to the book that you are talking about?? I have put my 22 away a while back and have been using my colt 380...but if your book convinces me that I should go larger...., 
I have been trying to find a justification to buy a new gun and jump to a 45 :laughing::yes:

Never mind...I googled it and it came up.....


----------

